# "Standard Gauge"? What size is this?



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello, I was browsing FeeBay and found a Virginia & Truckee Mckeen car listed as "Standard Gauge". What size is this and what size track does it use? The car was built by Richart. Thanks


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Seller lists this as "Standard Scale"......


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

If it's the old Lionel "standard" gauge, it's about 2.5" on three rail track. This stuff would be very old, dating from ~1930 or maybe earlier?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the Dick Mayer/Rich Art cars I assume? If so, VERY nice. A tinplate collector friend and I were talking about these cars on a return trip from Chattanooga just a few weeks ago: 

http://stdgauge.blogspot.com/2010/09/expensive-mckeen-on-ebay.html 

Rich Art make some nice standard gauge reproduction items. 

Std gauge is 2 and 1/8 inch gauge, got the name from Lionel, as anything else was "sub standard".


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think MTH makes some Standard Gauge stuff also, priced for collectors only.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10 Feb 2011 08:26 AM 
I think MTH makes some Standard Gauge stuff also, priced for collectors only. 

Actually, the pricing is not bad at all for what one gets (upgraded electronics, new motors, etc.) Vs. the older Lionel, Flyer, etc stuff and is just plain fun to play with.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the scale? 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 11 Feb 2011 10:18 AM 
What's the scale? 

Thanks! Robert 

"Standard Gauge" = 4-ft, 8.5-in. unless you apply somebody else's "standard". So I agree, what scale is this supposed to be if it is a model/toy? If I read it as 'Standard Gauge' and made the assumption that it was designed to fit on garden gauge track (45-mm gauge) then I would assume it to be 1:32 scale (or possibly the erroneous 1:29 scale). At this point, given the very small amount of information I have I have to assume the seller has no idea what it is that they have for sale.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to assume the seller has no idea what it is that they have for sale 
I would think that the seller is probably a Lionel / timplate collector and knows what he has? 

Maybe you are just not familiar with what they call "standard gauge" in the timplate world ;-) 

I think MTH makes some Standard Gauge stuff 
Mind you, Jerry's comment really makes the whole thing confused, as MTH make models of standard gauge (4' 8.5" gauge) equipment that runs on gauge-1 track in 1/32nd scale, and a "Tinplate Traditions line" of 'Standard Gauge' equipment like the old Lionel stuff, and like this McKeen car.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it is in the Standard Scale listings on eBay: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VIRGINIA-TRUCKE...753766?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c1940aee6


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Yes, the listing is a little confusing. I was going to say this is definitely the old "Standard Gauge," but the the dimensions sound a lot like a #1 gauge car. I asked him what is the distance between the rails. That should clear it up. Looks from the photo like an old train that could be standard gauge. Pretty cool, actually.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Toby et al- 

Again, it is three rail tinplate standard gauge. Not sure how the listing is confusing, trust me, this is a real "Easter Egg" among tinplate collectors and well known among the tinplate guys. As for asking the track gauge, he already stated it in his Q/A that it is Std and not O? 

So yes, a reproduction/new production/what if, but "cool" as you say. And if someone here wanted to do it, you could make your own out of styrene, brass, steel, etc, and drop it on a pair of Aristo or USAT trucks: 

http://tinplatetimes.com/Modern tinplate/ThonMcKeen/mckeen.htm


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE: here is a tinplate McKeen car next to (half way down the page) an Aristo U25B for size comparison.... 

http://tinplatetimes.com/shows and events/Syracuse 1110/syracuse.htm


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

When I grew up (70's) we had a neighbor that had a massive S/O/Standard gauge layout in his garage attic which in Denver was illegal, you can't have a two story garage, so not too manypeople knew about it. He used to invite me up to see his trains. He had stuff that people would die for today! I don't know what happened to the collection, I was in the Army when he passed, and his family cleaned out the house and garage and sold the house. I remember now marvelling at the Standard gauge stuff, since I had never seen trains that big! 

Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The seller says, "Just under 2 inches between the rails."@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 12 Feb 2011 08:53 AM 
When I grew up (70's) we had a neighbor that had a massive S/O/Standard gauge layout in his garage attic which in Denver was illegal, you can't have a two story garage, so not too manypeople knew about it. He used to invite me up to see his trains. He had stuff that people would die for today! I don't know what happened to the collection, I was in the Army when he passed, and his family cleaned out the house and garage and sold the house. I remember now marvelling at the Standard gauge stuff, since I had never seen trains that big! 

Robert 
There was a car dealer where I used to live that put up a HUGE Std gauge layout every Christmas, same impression you had at that age also!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

$1300 to finish, not bad, and he had the trailer also, did not catch its final price. Anyone here get it? 

The same seller's uber-uber-uber-uber rare Lionel O "tank" locomtive shell and frame mixed in with some assorted Lionel and Ives stuff went for just over $600. Probably would have done better if he had listed the shell on its own? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120682848798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Here is what the tank looks like intact: 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4204


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Standard Gauge has two meanings. One is 4' 8 1/2" in 12" = 1' scale. The toy train meaning is that 2 1/8" was used by Lionel, Ives, and American Flyer; one maker's train would run on another's track.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, I remember Lionel Standard gauge. Unfortunately, we had a collection, several engines and some freight and passenger cars. That and a relatively large inventory of pre war lionel 'O' gauge disappeared from the house while I was away in college. If dad had asked me about them, I'd still have them.

Chuck


----------



## deyermann (May 20, 2017)

*Aristo-Craft Scale Question*

I know Aristo-Craft built in two scales 1/24 and 1.29 

So which is the larger....the ART series of Aristocraft Streamliners or the 1.29 E series? I am looking for an Aristocraft Dome car and I found an E3441, but the Aristocraft cars I already own are ART 32XXX series. So if the E is larger then I need to know that. Anyone out there who can shed some light on this?



*
*


----------



## deyermann (May 20, 2017)

*Aristo-Craft Scale Question*

I am seeking an Aristo-craft Garden scale streamliner dome car.

I know that Aristocraft built in 1/24th scale and 1.29 scale. 

I have the Garden scale ART32XXX series of streamline passenger cars.

I found an E3441 Streamline Dome car for sale.

So, my question iwill that be a larger car or smaller car than the ART series?

Anyone out there know the answer to that question?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft was 1/29 scale except for the classic line which was 1/24. The C16 was 1/24 as were any other of the Delton rolling stock.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Deyermann,
This is a very old thread you resurrected, on a different subject. It would have been easier to spot if you had started a new topic! (And you could introduce yourself in the New forum?)


> I found an E3441 Streamline Dome car for sale.
> 
> So, my question iwill that be a larger car or smaller car than the ART series?


If you google "E3441 Streamline Dome" several answers come up that say it is an Aristocraft car. That's all you need to know, as Aristocraft only made streamline cars in 1/29th scale, and they are all compatible.
(The Aristocraft 1/24th scale equipment was a line purchased from Delton, and is entirely old-time equipment - no streamliners.)


----------

